# BuyVM announces East Coast DDoS filtering!



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We're happy to announce that DDoS protected IP addresses are now available on the east coast!

*How much do they cost?*

These IP's cost $4.00/IP/month.

*Is there a limit to how many I can buy?*

Nope, have at it.

*Can I GRE these to another location?*

Whatever you can do in Vegas you can do in Buffalo.

*How is this filtering better than Vegas?*

Our Vegas filtering only handles TCP. Any UDP floods cause automatic ACL's,

meaning camfrog, teamspeak, steam based games, etc, all get disabled during amplification floods.

In Buffalo our filtering allows these services to continue working with, hopefully,

minimal lag or issues.

*What are the limits of the IP addresses?*

We filter up to 10Gbit/sec of UDP and/or 2,000,000 packets per second of SYN.

There is some burst room above this but it isn't guaranteed in any way.

*How much additional latency is added to this?*

Currently there is an additional 15ms from New York City, NY to Buffalo, NY.

We're intending to move to Choopa next year which will bring the latency to < 2ms (currently 1.5ms).

*Is there Reverse DNS access?*

Yep, you can set it in stallion just like every other IP.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome Fran! Sounds like BuyVM is making some serious moves. That old Pony still is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Really good offer.


----------



## abyssis (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds awesome!


----------

